# update: Monday December 15: Gold Box Deal of the Day



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Today's Gold Box Deal of the Day

Kindle Fire HDX 7" with 4G LTE

This is last year's version. The sale includes any 4G model, with or with out special offers, various memory configurations.

last Monday's deal is over but there's a new one for this week:

Kindle Fire HDX 8.9"

These are the 2013 model HDX . . . . configurations available are 16GB memory only with special offers and with or without the 4G LTE available.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I thought that there was a new version of the HDX 8.9, but no vhanges to the seven inch version.  But the amazon website does say this is an older generation. Does anyone know the difference in the newer version?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The new one is just called "Fire".

The older one is called "Kindle Fire".

And . . . they're selling like the proverbial hotcakes.  Looks like all they have left are ones with special offers in 16gb or 64gb configurations.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I've been pleased with my 16 gig model traveling for short trips, but lamented saving a few bucks by not getting more storage. I went ahead and ordered a 64 gig model, even though I use Verizon rather than AT&T. I would use my phone as a hotspot anyway. And yes, I did use the KB link to buy!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

And I see that the deal has sold out completely....drew a lot of buyers out of the woodwork!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

update:

New Gold Box deal today: Kindle Fire HDX 8.9"

These are the 2013 model HDX . . . . configurations available are 16GB memory only with special offers and with or without the 4G LTE available.


----------

